# Grammar: Kendine



## kenjoluma

Merhaba. I have a question about 'kendine'. 



> Bizim evde herkesin kendine göre bir hobisi var.


In here, I find 'kendine göre' very strange. 'Kendi*ye* göre' değil mi? Neden '_kendi*ne* göre_'???



> Ali'*ye* söyledim.
> Kore'*ye* gideceğim.


See? Am I right? But why kendi is an exception?


----------



## Rallino

Yes, that's a good question. I don't know why, but it is considered a genitive form, because it receives "n" in all cases, just like a genitive would. I mean, for example, the phrase: _the house of Peter_ would be: _Peter'in evi_, and in accusative it would be:*Peter'in evini* _(not: eviyi)_. The same thing for "kendi", think of it as a genitive: *kendini* _(not: kendiyi)_. This is also true for the other cases:_ kendine, kendinde, kendinden, kendinin_.


Ali'ye söyledim.
Kore'ye gideceğim.


----------



## kenjoluma

So... *kendi* is genetive form _gramatically, _even if it actually is not?

I know *kendisine* is correct, of couse, due to '-si-'. I just didn't know *kendi* also takes '-n-', not '-y-'... 


I doubt if *kendi* is a combination of two different words in a long time ago... or *kend* + *i*, or something... and people started treating *kendi* as one word... I don't know. That's how I'm going to convince myself with this. Is there anyone who knows the etymology of *kendi *out there?


----------



## Rallino

kenjoluma said:


> So... *kendi* is genetive form _gramatically, _even if it actually is not?



Well that was just my interpretation. I mean I made it up just to make it look easy hehe, I'm not sure how to explain why we add the buffer "n"...


----------



## shafaq

kenjoluma said:


> Merhaba. I have a question about 'kendine'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In here, I find 'kendine göre' very strange. 'Kendi*ye* göre' değil mi? Neden '_kendi*ne* göre_'???
> 
> 
> 
> See? Am I right? But why kendi is an exception?



 In origins (Asiatic dialects); as well as in some regions in Turkey; it is as you assumed . In Adana's native dialect (Adana ağzı); people say "babayın evi" instead of "babanın evi" = house of your father.
and 
"kendiye sakla !" instead of "kendine sakla!" = Keep for yourself!


----------



## er targyn

I think kendi was reanalysed as kend+i.


----------



## Black4blue

There are some exception in some words, especially some pronouns.
Kendi+e = kendine (not kendiye)
O+a = Ona (not oya)
Hepsi+e = Hepsine (not hepsiye)


----------

